# What's shakin?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Fall is coming, I feel it in the air! Early antlerless is this weekend. I'll be going out. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Salmon fishing.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Carley and I will be heading to the corn field in just a little while.  Hopefully she'll bag her first deer and get that monkey off her back. Saying a prayer and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Nothing to report as of yet. I got a new 12 ga, Beretta A400 extreme So this year I am pretty geeked to get back out and do some serious duck hunting, I have been a bit wrapped up in the deer hunting the past few years and time to get back into the marsh. Trying to get Keith to head out to North Dakota end of October for a duck/pheasant run and gun, pretty sure I have him talked into it 

So other than that, just waiting for Oct 1st to get here, tag a deer or two then hit the marshes!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I put one in the freezer on Saturday. Now I am just cooling my heels and waiting for the bow opener. Work seems to be getting in the way a bit LOL


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I put one in the freezer on Saturday. Now I am just cooling my heels and waiting for the bow opener. Work seems to be getting in the way a bit LOL


 
Very nice. Congrats Barb.


----------



## dinkie (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy opening day ladies! Good luck and I would love to see some pictures of what you get!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

All I am getting on opening day is more piles of papers to work on! LOL Good luck all.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm hoping to get in a sit or two in the woods before I have our baby girl in 2 weeks!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratualtions bluesun. That is awesome!


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

I really haven't been out but, my Vizsla got his first rabbit on opening day. Was running him behind a local high school. He got it all on his own. Bunny stew in the pressure cooker. Yum.


----------

